# Another Dead HDMI



## Vettman (Mar 5, 2006)

Turned on the box after 3 days of no watching TV. Good audio No video. I tried all the usual stuff then called tech. support. He said there was a known software problem re: HDMI and certain TV's (mines a Sony). He reccomended using component until they resolve the issue. He filled a report, and suggested checking the HDMI in a few days to see if it would work! What a deal!  Funny it didn't affect the 622 in the other room (also on a Sony)!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Vettman, sorry you are having problems. Please note that the software on the 211 and the 622 is different ... it could be possible to have one receiver with an incompatibility issue while the other receiver has had that issue solved.

Per the last Tech Forum (on channel 101) there were software issues with HDMI and certain TV sets that have now been solved. If you ever had a working HDMI connection (and it sounds like you did for some time) then losing HDMI is likely a hardware issue with the HDMI connector. It is always possible that they could roll out software that accidentally "broke" the use of HDMI with some sets ... if your loss of HDMI doesn't coincide with a software update it would be hard to say that it is a software problem ... unless you are a CSR that has not received up to date information. 

If there is no coincidence of a software change to 'back up' the CSRs report of a software problem give dish another call and if they try to give you that answer let them know that your HDMI worked with the same software that is currently on the receiver - let them know how long it worked - and push for a replacement unit.

If that fails document all you can an write the ceo ...
Yes, E* customers are rather resilient and sometimes overlook a bug or two and keep watching because the good far outweighs the bad - but it doesn't mean that you can't ask a different CSR or the ceo email for assistance.

(Just be glad that it is your 211 and not your 622 full of programs!  )


----------



## stubbbone (Aug 13, 2006)

James Long said:


> Vettman, sorry you are having problems. Please note that the software on the 211 and the 622 is different ... it could be possible to have one receiver with an incompatibility issue while the other receiver has had that issue solved.
> 
> Per the last Tech Forum (on channel 101) there were software issues with HDMI and certain TV sets that have now been solved. If you ever had a working HDMI connection (and it sounds like you did for some time) then losing HDMI is likely a hardware issue with the HDMI connector. It is always possible that they could roll out software that accidentally "broke" the use of HDMI with some sets ... if your loss of HDMI doesn't coincide with a software update it would be hard to say that it is a software problem ... unless you are a CSR that has not received up to date information.
> 
> ...


skip complaining to dish as they will not do anything until an outside source gets involved. you aready have the dvr version so upgrading your 211 to 622 would not be worth the cost, I use my 211 in my bedroom via component video and will upgrade it to hdmi as soon as they figure out the problem or replace all these units (which they would never do). maybe in the meantime you could have your 211 taken off your current setup and use the tuner from the 622 it would save ya money and you would still get all the programming, just not in hd. just a thought, and I wish people would stop saying the 211 is "acceptable" acceptable would mean all fuctions work all the time, as we are consumers and pay a great deal of money for our hd service.


----------



## rickfromthesticks (Sep 22, 2004)

Why does everyone think they cannot get HD if their HDMI goes out? I have yet to see a tv that had HDMI and not component. A poster in another thread said they were paying for channels they could not get. Huh?

Rick


----------



## dngrkit (Sep 14, 2006)

I connected the 211 via the Y P B connectors to a Pansonic TH-50PHD8UK plasma
no problems with the picture. When I tried using the HDMI the plasma reports no signal. On this model the user installs the input cards, I think I will wait until dish and perhaps Direct get the HDMI issue resolved, probably won't be too many years.

This forum has saved me a lot of time trying to resolve if the problem was the 211 or the HDMI module.


----------

